# Wiggins kids bikes.



## yerteasoot (6 Apr 2017)

Does anyone have experience of Wiggins kids bikes? My 8 year old and 5 are in need of a new bike. At the moment they have basic bikes from decathlon which have been good for them but I feel now I want something a bit better for them, something lighter and with gears. I have looked at a few brands like Hoy, Isla and Frog and also the Wiggins bikes. For me the Isla and Hoy are out of my price range (I'm not bothered about resale as they will be handed down to other family kids) the frog ones are a bit better priced but the Wiggins ones are really good priced which is enticing me, my husband has a friend that works at Halfords and can get us a staff discount. Before I take the plunge I would prefer to hear what people's opinions on these bikes are before parting with my hard earned cash


----------



## S-Express (6 Apr 2017)

Not a lot of difference between any of them IME. Wiggins stuff has nice paint jobs, which is important when you're 5.


----------



## mythste (6 Apr 2017)

S-Express said:


> Not a lot of difference between any of them IME. Wiggins stuff has nice paint jobs, which is important when you're 5.



... It's important at 26.


----------



## blxm (7 Apr 2017)

There's a couple of Wiggins bikes at my kids club. They are actually quite light but the geometry is a bit weird. Very long reach IMO. Sit your kids on one before deciding. For what it's worth one of my kids has a Frog and he looks more comfortable v the Wiggins riders.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2017)

I actually ride a Rouen 650 roadie (yep, I'm short). Will concur that the reach is a bit on the long side, but can easily be remedied with a straight seatpost.

It is a very nice bike to ride though, did a 40k on mine on Wednesday. Plus, despite everything, you don't see many of them about. Mine always gets admiring looks wherever I go.


----------



## Drago (8 Apr 2017)

Wiggins bikes are delivered in an anonymous paper package.


----------



## Welsh wheels (9 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Wiggins bikes are delivered in an anonymous paper package.


Yeah and if you buy one of their bikes, the police will start an investigation into exactly what they sent you


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2017)

Free anabolic cough medicine with every bike!


----------



## Sharky (9 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Wiggins bikes are delivered in an anonymous paper package.



Deliveries are on a Tueday


----------



## Sandra6 (17 Apr 2017)

The wiggins bikes have proved very popular and a couple of my "proper" cycling friends have bought them for their kids after snorting in derision at the suggestion of buying a bike from Halfords. So they must be good 
As for your friend getting you discount, that's strictly against the rules and he could get sacked if he gets caught. Just saying.


----------



## Dec66 (17 Apr 2017)

Sandra6 said:


> As for your friend getting you discount, that's strictly against the rules and he could get sacked if he gets caught. Just saying.



How would they know?

Anyway, if the OP didn't want to risk it, they could always join British Cycling and get 10% off that way.


----------



## Sandra6 (18 Apr 2017)

Dec66 said:


> How would they know?
> 
> Anyway, if the OP didn't want to risk it, they could always join British Cycling and get 10% off that way.


If his mate doesn't have kids and is buying a child's bike it will be a bit obvious it isn't for him. 
And if he's really foolish and the OP goes in to pick the bike up and hands over the cash while his mate pulls out his discount card, that's how they'll know. 
Plus, his mate will know.


----------



## Dec66 (18 Apr 2017)

Sandra6 said:


> If his mate doesn't have kids and is buying a child's bike it will be a bit obvious it isn't for him.
> And if he's really foolish and the OP goes in to pick the bike up and hands over the cash while his mate pulls out his discount card, that's how they'll know.
> Plus, his mate will know.



Why would he need to have kids? It could be a present for his "niece", or "nephew"?

Plus, obviously, the fella working at Halfords would pay for the bike himself, take it home, then have the OP collect it there and reimburse the fella?

Don't see what the issue is here TBH. Plus, in all honesty, I can't see Halfords being all that bothered so long as the fella's not making a habit of it.


----------



## Sandra6 (18 Apr 2017)

I'm not saying it doesn't happen, but it is a sackable offence. 
And Halfords are quite bothered by it as it happens.


----------



## Dec66 (18 Apr 2017)

Sandra6 said:


> I'm not saying it doesn't happen, but it is a sackable offence.
> And Halfords are quite bothered by it as it happens.


Well, let's hope nobody grasses then.

My sort don't


----------



## mustang1 (18 Apr 2017)

If you see it, say it. Unless you get a cut of the pie.


----------



## Sandra6 (19 Apr 2017)

My "sort" don't put our friends in that position in the first place.


----------



## Dec66 (19 Apr 2017)

Sandra6 said:


> My "sort" don't put our friends in that position in the first place.


Maybe the OP's friend offered?


----------



## Sandra6 (19 Apr 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Maybe the OP's friend offered?


Then he will only have himself to blame.


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Apr 2017)

I asked about the Wiggins bike when in Halfords and was told they sold more Boardman bikes as they where better spec'd and people buying road bikes tend to know what they are looking at .
I then asked if i could have his staff discount and he said no as he would be sacked


----------



## yerteasoot (22 Apr 2017)

We went to pick the bike up, no problems with the discount, it was rrp at £286 we paid £192 for it, cracking little bike, light as a feather compared to other kids bikes and the gears are easy for my daughter to change, very happy indeed


----------



## Dec66 (22 Apr 2017)

yerteasoot said:


> We went to pick the bike up, no problems with the discount, it was rrp at £286 we paid £192 for it, cracking little bike, light as a feather compared to other kids bikes and the gears are easy for my daughter to change, very happy indeed


Excellent, hope she enjoys it for years to come.


----------



## bikingdad90 (22 Apr 2020)

Sorry to revive and old thread, does anyone know how the Wiggins bikes are measured? The biggest model is a 19 inch frame which is 48cm but have no Idea if that is top tube or seatpost lenght? My eldest is 5ft 7 and wondering if it would be too small? With lockdown I can’t take him to try it.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2020)

Seatpost length.

I'm assuming this is the largest of the 700c wheel Rouen frames? I ride the 15 inch / 38cm 650c wheel frame and am 4ft 11.


----------



## bikingdad90 (22 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Seatpost length.
> 
> I'm assuming this is the largest of the 700c wheel Rouen frames? I ride the 15 inch / 38cm 650c wheel frame and am 4ft 11.


Yeah that’s what I meant. Didn’t want to order and find it too small for him.


----------

